# [S] S7-300 Profil-Schine & Pufferbatterie



## Hawk (5 Juli 2008)

Ich benötige eine 530mm Profilschiene für eine S7-300 und eine Pufferbatterie für ebenfalls das 300er System...

Hat jemand eine Ahnung wo ich sowas preisgünstig beziehen kann? Gern auch gebraucht.

Ich hab mich mal schlau gemacht und so wirklich im Großhandel bekomme ich nix ohne Meister und Gewerbeschein...


----------



## august123 (5 Juli 2008)

http://www.eas-y.de/
ich habe den Shop selber erst vor kurzem entdeckt, sieht aber interessant aus.


----------



## Hawk (6 Juli 2008)

august123 schrieb:


> http://www.eas-y.de/
> ich habe den Shop selber erst vor kurzem entdeckt, sieht aber interessant aus.



danke für den link. ich hab mich da mal durchgeklickt. verfügbar wären meine sachen ja, aber ich finde auch sehr überteuert... siemens hat ja schon preise abseits von gut und böse, aber ich finde in diesem shop sind die preise teils noch einmal um 50% höher...

da warte ich lieber nich ein bissel und suche weiter...


Profilschiene 530mm 6ES7390-1AF30-0AA0
http://www.eas-y.de/shop/Artikel?AR...s7390-1af30-0aa0-s7-300-6es73901af300aa0.html

Pufferbatt. S7 CPU 313-315 6ES7971-1AA00-0AA0
http://www.eas-y.de/shop/Artikel?AR...-315-6es7971-1aa00-0aa0-6es79711aa000aa0.html

Frontstecker S7/300 Fed. 20pol. 6ES7392-1BJ00-0AA0 
http://www.eas-y.de/shop/Artikel?AR...es7392-1bj00-0aa0-20pol-6es73921bj000aa0.html

Frontstecker S7/300 Fed. 40pol. 6ES7392-1BM01-0AA0
http://www.eas-y.de/shop/Artikel?AR...es7392-1bm01-0aa0-40pol-6es73921bm010aa0.html


----------



## jabba (6 Juli 2008)

Stimmt, die Profilschiene kostet z.B. 38,20€ incl Mwst.

Stecker 40 polig 39,27 usw.


Ist schon ein bisserl viel.

Könntest Du von mir kriegen für z.B. 34.55€ statt 47.19€

Gab vor kurzem hier einen Tread, da haben auch einige angeboten die Teile zu besorgen.


----------



## TommyG (6 Juli 2008)

Schau mal bei 

Ebay rein. ok, hat nicht immer alles, vllt sind etliche Sachen auc '' über '' gewesen, aber ist ja eher für Dich, oder?

Greetz, Tom


----------



## Hawk (6 Juli 2008)

@ TommyG:
japp, ist nur für mich, will das auch nicht weiter vertreiben oder so, nur privat nen bissel basteln und tüfteln...
bei ebay ist die auswahl immer etwas klamm finde ich, gerade sowas wie profilschienen oder pufferbatterien. 
die schienen hab ich bislang fast immer nur in reststücken gefunden, würde zwar auch gehen, aber teilweise hat man schon den eindruck, dass einige im eifer des auktionsgefechtes die wirklichen preise vergessen und selbst da sie sachen überteuert weg gehen... ansonsten sind mir bei einzellteilen auch die portokosten zu hoch, zumal viele ihre ebaygebühren damit refinanzieren...
da macht es bei einer sammelbestellung schon mehr sinn wo sich selbst die portokosten aufteilen und man die chance auf neuware bekommt wie bereits jabba angeboten hat.

@ jabba:
danke für das angebot, werde jetzt in den nächsten tagen mal ne liste zusammen schreiben welche sachen ich benötige, lass ich dir dann zukommen. denke da wird man sich auf jedem fall einig.


----------

